# Limit (With Action Pics)



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Tried to take some action photos last night. Found it hard to hold gig in my right hand and take pictures with left hand.Did not have the nerve totry to take a picture of one set-up before I gigged it. 

Anyway here's the results. All 16-19" and were up against the grass.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Decent head shots man!

I like the picture where the flounder is pinned to the bottom.

I too have been thinking about documenting a trip at the scene of the crime. I was thinking when I get the new fan boat that I will let my soon do all the sticking as I shoot video or use a camera. Make something cool, set to musiclike that Night Stalker dude in Compano Bay.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The getto sled strikes again. Nice flounder in them there pics. What time of the night did you start seeing fish????


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Started around 10pm, butdidn'tsee much before midnight. Had to cover a lotof area to find these. Saw a bunch of little ones.


----------



## redneckinc (Mar 16, 2008)

nice bunch of fish


----------



## redneckinc (Mar 16, 2008)

man i would like to get in on that action. where did you find those? i am not asking for hot spots just area


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's gonna make me hug the grass now! Hope I don't wake up a gator! Nice flatties and great pics man!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess!!! Thanks for the report and :takephoto...and not a very good one...but finally a shot at part of the ghetto sled (if he posted pics of it before then sorry i must have missed them)


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are VERY nice pixs.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Good report, thanks for the pics!!


----------



## redneckinc (Mar 16, 2008)

hey steve, close to what area did you get those


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine lookin' mess of fish!!! I'm gonna have to start carrying my camera along to try and get in on some of these action pics. I did make a video last year but I am not exactly sure how to load it.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/11/2008)* I did make a video last year but I am not exactly sure how to load it.


Up load your vid to youtube and then post the link to the vids URL here.


----------

